# three week old plants- brown creep



## homegrown998 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok so i have them in a 5.3 sf closet. They are in 4 inch starter pots with pro-mix worm casting mix. For light i got three 26 watt daylight cfls. I thought they were doing fine untill two days ago i noticed some brown around the edges of the first three finger leaves, now it has spread around the bottum of the plant you can break the leave by just bending it. i have not gave any nutes yet just distilled water every other day. could it be rootbound maybe or i dont have a clue? sorry i dont have a camera


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 24, 2009)

need some help, any ideas at all?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*have u fed them anything ? whats your ph ?


*


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 25, 2009)

i have only ben giving them water. not sure about the ph but its pro-mix so the ph should stay around where it needs to be i will still be lookin for a ph tester asap. i know its hard without a picture but im not sure if i should ditch the plants and start again or what. the bottum leaves are dead


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry to hear my friend..I would say  post some pics or DITCH the plants and start over..:bong:  good Luck..


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

probably eating themselves.


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 25, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> probably eating themselves.



eating themselves? does that mean its time to start nutes?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 25, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> eating themselves? does that mean its time to start nutes?



Yea
How big are they?


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 25, 2009)

they are about 5 inches tall and about 7 inches wide


----------



## POTUS (Jan 25, 2009)

1. Light

2. Water

3. Nutrients

4. Oxygen


These are the four things every plant needs.

The lack of one or more of them, or an insufficient amount of one or more of them is killing your plants.

Use these plants as an example of what NOT to do and then wait until you learn how to grow properly before starting another grow.

The information is available for free, right here in this group.

After all, you wouldn't jump into a car without learning how to drive it and go on the expressway at 75 mph would you? If you did, you would end up much like your plants are now.

Learn first.

That's the best advice I can give you.


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think ill take your advise potus, I dont even have a good light yet anyway.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 25, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> I think ill take your advise potus, I dont even have a good light yet anyway.


I would also suggest that you buy a good grow book. I know Barnes and Noble has them in stock usually, and if the $20 can be spent in these hard times, it'll pay for itself later when you have all your own almost free weed.

A good place to start would be:

*How to grow Marijuana*


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Use these plants as an example of what NOT to do and then wait until you learn how to grow properly before starting another grow.


you can at least continue this one with the minimal set up you have and learn.dont expect great things to come about.but yes do your research then go forth.but yeah what POTUS said.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> eating themselves? does that mean its time to start nutes?


yeah sorry it was like 3 am and i was a bit intoxicated,sorry i didnt elaborate.


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 25, 2009)

I've ben looking for the grow bible for awile now, I gave them a 1/4 strength 20/20/20 just now will see if it does any good, should i see results after the first time? Will I be able to switch to a organic nutrient for the next feeding?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 25, 2009)

the only result youll have is the plant being less of a cannibal.also affected leaves do not heal.and if they do...well its an act of god not nature.heh


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 26, 2009)

I pulled them, next time ill start feeding nutes at two weeks. I just thought with pro-mix I needed to wait at least 20 days plus i had the worm castings mixed in there too so i dont know. trial and error i guess but im still not sure what went wrong this time. thanks for the help, maybe next time ill get to see a bud at least


----------



## POTUS (Jan 26, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> I pulled them, next time ill start feeding nutes at two weeks. I just thought with pro-mix I needed to wait at least 20 days plus i had the worm castings mixed in there too so i dont know. trial and error i guess but im still not sure what went wrong this time. thanks for the help, maybe next time ill get to see a bud at least


Start reading all the grow informaton man. After a month of reading, you'll know a thousand times what you do now.

Good luck!


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> 1. Light
> 
> 2. Water
> 
> ...


can i substituted light for love lol just playin LMAO


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 26, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Start reading all the grow informaton man. After a month of reading, you'll know a thousand times what you do now.
> 
> Good luck!



ive ben comming here for over a year now, lol  you would think i should be able to keep one alive long enough to reach the flowering stage. I dont know what my problem is. I guess my brain is warped and I have to keep reading things over and over to make it stick. Im not giving up I love my weed and i want this more than anything. Potus when obama decriminalizes weed your one of the peaple i will think about that made a difference, I have voted on change.gov and written lots of letters I wish there was more i can do. But anyways keep it up we all need to stick with it and hold our own, we have a war to win.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 26, 2009)

ive had numerous problems but i believe thats just me being a first timer and over worrying a little to much.but it didnt take long for my plants to start eating themselves and i was like what the hell is going on??and continued to over water and over feed them thinking i was doing something wrong and ended up dealing with over watering and nute burn.they recovered and all but as people have stated before,trial and error.but dont pull em,just let them die on there own,that way you can still mess with them.its never a total loss until there final day.but then again im no expert haha.


----------



## homegrown998 (Jan 27, 2009)

I already pulled them, but i got a pretty good stash of bag seed saved up so round three as soon as i can afford a hid.


----------

